# Wood Blank suppliers



## alanjparsons (6 Aug 2013)

Afternoon all, 


Apart from Yandles near Martock, does anyone know of any suppliers in Dorset ?

Yandles is amazing but its an hours drive!


----------



## CHJ (6 Aug 2013)

alanjparsons":3gxer1co said:


> Apart from Yandles near Martock, does anyone know of any suppliers in Dorset ?



Only person I have used (but in Devon) may be OK for you if he is still trading is:-
John Bradford 
Burcombe Flower Farm,
Wiggaton, Ottery St. Mary
DEVON, EX11 1PU
Tel: 01404 814533
Please phone for an appointment, & details of courses, Selection of English timbers, both-air and kiln-dried.
Specialise in turnery blanks and carving blocks. 

Species in stock include Acacia, Ash, Beech, Spalted Beech, Cherry, Sweet Chestnut, Elm, Wych Elm, Exeter Elm, Lime, Macrocarpa, Maple, Oak, Brown Oak, Tiger oak, Yew, Sycamore, horse chestnut, Cedar etc.
Workshops are. approximately 12 miles from Junction 30 M5 & 7 miles from Honiton.

Might be some more listed that you can get to in this list.


----------



## retreatjohn (6 Aug 2013)

There is a guy at Hazelbury Bryan, try googling him.
There is The Oak Fayre in Dorset on August 24th, always loads of wood and blanks for sale.


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Aug 2013)

I'll e at the Oak Fair demoing and displaying ( hopefully selling as well LOL). Definitely worth going to, last year there were timber suppliers with planks, blanks and other stuff so worth a visit. Not just oak 

pete


----------

